# JSON-Bibliothek



## Kenta1561 (31. Jul 2016)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, dass ich hier mit JSON im richtigen Forum bin.
Gibt es für JSON einen Parser in der Java-Standartbibliothek? Würde mich mal interessieren, habe bisher nur Beispiele mit GSON oder Jackson usw. gefunden.

LG
Kenta1561


----------



## Flown (31. Jul 2016)

Nein, es sollte eigentlich in Java 9 integriert werden, aber die Herren von JCP verschoben aber auf Java 10, da Jiggsaw oberste Priorität hatte.

GSON und Jackson sind auch die beliebtesten JSON Parser.


----------



## Kenta1561 (31. Jul 2016)

@Flown
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werde dann wahrscheinlich GSON benutzen, sieht etwas einfacher aus als Jackson (meine Meinung). Ich habe immer möglichst vermieden Bibliotheken aus dem Internet zu benutzen weil diese Apache-Lizenzen und was weiß ich alles so kompliziert sind und ich nie ganz verstanden habe was man machen darf, nicht darf und man machen muss xD

LG
Kenta1561


----------



## Flown (31. Jul 2016)

Naja es gibt viele hilfreiche Seiten im Netz wie zum Beispiel: http://choosealicense.com/licenses/

Wie schon gesagt in Java 10 (also in 4-5 Jahren) wird GSON (höchstwahrscheinlich da Google im JCP sitzt) integriert werden.


----------



## Kenta1561 (31. Jul 2016)

@Flown


Flown hat gesagt.:


> Naja es gibt viele hilfreiche Seiten im Netz wie zum Beispiel: http://choosealicense.com/licenses/



DANKE!  So eine Website habe ich gesucht, so können auch Nicht-Jura-Studenten diese Lizenzen verstehen 

LG
Kenta1561


----------



## DrZoidberg (31. Jul 2016)

Wenn du dir Sorgen um die Lizenzbestimmungen machst, kannst du eine JSON Bibliothek auch einfach selbst schreiben. JSON ist ein extrem einfaches Format. Eine Methode, die z.B. Daten in Form von HashMaps und Listen annimmt und einen JSON String zurückliefert, lässt sich in nur ein paar Zeilen schreiben.


----------

